
IRS wants their cut of your forgiven student loan balance - SQL2219
https://www.forbes.com/sites/zackfriedman/2018/06/25/student-loan-forgiveness-tax/#1e7533c54663
======
MBCook
There’s a winning political strategy if I ever saw one.

“You know that $130k you used to own that you got out of because your job is
terrible? Now that counts as income! Welcome to the 25% bracket baby.”

